# Information Charakterwerte



## mäkki (26. März 2008)

Da sich Codemasters ein wenig bedeckt hält in Sachen Werte der Charaktere, hab ich mal ein wenig rumgeforscht und alles zusammengefasst was schon durchgesickert ist. Hab hier im Forum noch nichts zu diesem Thema entdeckt. Noch ein bisschen was berechnet und ausgearbeitet. Für den einen oder anderen ist es doch vielleicht sinnvoll wenn er genauer weiß wie sich die Werte auf seiner Klasse auswirken und auf was er aufbauen sollte. Falls ihr irgendwelche Fehler seht oder was nicht stimmt einfach rein schreiben. 

Ich suche noch Informationen über Bedrohung (Bedrohung verringern, Bedrohung aufbauen). Man sieht auf Instrumenten nicht wie hoch in % die Bedrohung reduziert wird aber auf den Lautensaiten schon.


*Formeln und Werte*

*Inhalt*
Rüstung (Armor)
Macht (Might)
Beweglichkeit (Agility)
Vitalität (Vitality)
Wille (Will)
Schicksal (Fate)
Kritische Treffer
Regeneration
*» Rüstung (Armor)*
15 Rüstung = +0,2% Resisitenz gegen Allgemeinschaden

75 Rüstung = 1% Resisitenz gegen Allgemeinschaden

*» Macht (Might)*
15 Macht = +1 Nahkampfeffizienz, +0,1% Parieren, +0,2% Resistenz gegen Allgemeinschaden, +0.3% Blocken

15 Macht = 1 Nahkampfeffizienz
150 Macht = 1% Parieren
75 Macht = 1% Resistenz gegen Allgemeinschaden
50 Macht = 1% Blocken

*» Beweglichkeit (Agility)*
15 Beweglichkeit = +1% Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit, +0,2% Ausweichen, +0,1% Parieren, +0,3% Nahkampf-/Fernkampf Crit-Wahrscheinlichkeit, +1 Fernkampfeffizienz

75 Beweglichkeit = 1% Ausweichen
150 Beweglichkeit = 1% Parieren
50 Beweglichkeit = 1% Nahkampf-/Fernkampf Crit-Wahrscheinlichkeit
15 Beweglichkeit = 1 Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit

*» Vitalität (Vitality)*
15 Vitalität = +45 Moralpunkte (1 Vitalität = 3 Moralpunkte), +1,8 Moral-Regeneration außerhalb des Kampfes, +0,5% Resistenz gegen Feuer-/Schattenschaden, +0,1% Resistenz gegen Krankheits-/Vergiftungsschaden, +0,2% Resistenz gegen Wunden

1 Vitalität = 3 Moral
25 Vitalität = 3 Moral-Regeneration außerhalb des Kampfes (OCMR)
30 Vitalität = 1% Resistenz gegen Feuer-/Schattenschaden
75 Vitalität = 1%  Resistenz gegen Wunden
150 Vitalität = 1% Resistenz gegen Krankheits-/Vergiftungsschaden

*» Wille (Will)*
15 Wille = +45 Kraftpunkte (1 Wille = 3 Kraftpunkte), +3,0 Kraft-Regeneration außerhalb des Kampfes, +0,3% Resistenz gegen Furcht

1 Wille = 3 Kraft
5 Wille = 1 Kraft-Regeneration außerhalb des Kampfes (OCPR)
50 Wille = 1% Resistenz gegen Furcht

*» Schicksal (Fate)*
15 Schicksal = +0,3% Chance auf Taktischen Crit, +0,4 Moral-Regeneration im Kampf,
+0,25 Kraft-Regeneration im Kampf

50 Schicksal = 1% Chance auf Taktischen Crit
45 Schicksal = 1 Moral-Regeneration im Kampf (ICMR)
55 Schicksal = 1 Kraft-Regeneration im Kampf (ICPR)

*Der maximal Wert (cap) der Attribute ist 500.*

*» Kritische Treffer*
+ 1% Krit. Multiplikator bedeutet, landest du einen kritischen Treffer, wird der verursachte Schaden 1% höher ausfallen.

+ 1% taktischer kritischer Trefferchance bedeutet, die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer an sich erhöht wird.

*» Regeneration*
1 Kraftreg (ICPR) = 60 Kraft/min.
1 Moralreg (ICMR) = 60 Moral/min.

ICPR = *I*n *C*ombat *P*ower *R*egenerate
ICMR = *I*n *C*ombat *M*orale *R*egenerate
OCMR = *O*ff *C*ombat *M*orale *R*egenerate
OCPR = *O*ff *C*ombat *P*ower *R*egenerate

Beispiel: 3.4 Moral-Regeneration außerhalb des Kampfes (OCMR) sind 3.4 x 60 = 204 Moralreg ausserhalb des Kampfes pro Minute. Man regeneriert 17 Moral pro Tick.

Wenn man jetzt 900 Kraft-Regeneration im Kampf (ICPR) pro Minute hast, regeneriert 75 Kraft pro Tick im Kampf. 

1 min. = 60s 
1 Tick = 5s

60s / 5s = 12 Ticks/min. 
ICPR / 12 Ticks/min. = ICPR/Tick

Beispiel: 900 ICPR / 12 Ticks/min. = 75/Tick

Die Regenerationsraten sieht man im Charakterfenster wenn man auf die jeweiligen Werte mit dem Mauszeiger geht.

Das Ganze summiert sich mit Schicksal und macht dann die Regeneration aus.

*Schadensarten*

*Beleriand*
(Blauer Schimmer-Effekt, Frodos Stich war Beleriand geschliffen)
Beleriandschaden wird durch Rüstungen nicht aufgehalten und kein normales Biest ist resistent dagegen. Einige Signaturen sind die ausnahmen.
Beleriand-Waffen findet man meist erst für den Levelbereich jenseits der 40.

*Licht*
(Hellgelb, weißes Funkeln)
Untote erleiden dabei einen Schadensmalus ~10%, bekommen also härter auf die Knochen. Bei allen anderen Mobs geht Lichtschaden zu 90% durch die Rüstung und ist damit gerade im PvP sehr begehrt, doch auch normale Gegner sind damit noch immer schnell gelegt.

*Uralte Zwergenart*
(rötliches Funkeln)
Diese Schadensart nutzt etwas weniger gegen Grimmhands und ihre Verbündeten, diese haben hier um die 10% Resistenz, alle anderen Feinde leiden hier genauso wie unter Beleriandschaden.
Ausnahmen: Es gibt Signaturen, die "gut gerüstet" sind. Das ist ein spezieller Buff, der 95% Resistenz gegen alle Schadensarten außer uralter Zwergenart erzeugt. Solche Gegner bekommt man also nur damit wirklich schnell kaputt.

*Westernis*
(grünlicher Schimmer mit vereinzeltem Aufblitzen der Klinge)
Westernisschaden wird nur von Orks und Uruk-Hais zu ca 9%-10% absorbiert, geht aber immer noch durch Rüstungen.
(Merke: Keine Westerniswaffe im PvMP nehmen)

*Feuer*
(vereinzelt kleine Flammen, Feuereffekt bei Zieleinschlag der Waffe)
Feuerresistenz ist in Saurons Reihen wie auch bei den Drachen weit verbreitet, gegen Humanoide ist Feuer jedoch recht bitter.

*Allgemein*
Der wird zu XY % von feindlicher Rüstung geschwächt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (31. März 2008)

Und noch mal Sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

